# Porting TB for an A4?? Worth it?



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure how much I will "notice" and improvement in midrange with a ported TB on my A4. Pretty cheap mod...someone is doing it for $130 but I assume people with a M6 would benefit more from it. Can anyone shed a little light? Many thanks.

Shock


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i cant believe you havent gotten a responce yet?:confused


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

You'd be better off getting the intake manifold ported.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Some claim it helps, others not. If I were investing cash in modding my car, that would be last on my list...IMO.


----------



## TexRdnec (Dec 18, 2006)

depending on your mods it should be good for about 3-8hp, nothing you'll feel. the value of the p&p TB, from what i've read is in throttle response. i'll be able to tell you in about a month, i just got in on a group buy through ls2 port works...............


----------

